# Wspominał, że doświadczenie dyktatury nauczyło go, że (...)



## guniang

Cześć,
Zdanie, które próbuję przetłumaczyć, wygląda tak:

Wspominał, że doświadczenie dyktatury nauczyło go, że strach odbiera zdolność widzenia. 
Moje tłumaczenie:
'*He has mentioned that having been subjected to the dictatorship  had taught him that* the fear deprives of the ability to consider things as they really are.'[

Wiem, że zgodnie z następstwem czasów powinno być '(...)that the fear had deprived of (...)., ale tu według mnie chodzi o generalną prawdę i dlatego można użyć present simple. Zgadzacie się? Prawdziwy problem mam z elementami zaznaczonymi grubą czcionką. Tzn: doświadczył dyktatury w dalszej przeszłości, w tym samym okresie ta dyktatura go nauczyła, a w bliższej przeszłości o tym wspominał, 
trochę to zakręcone 

Any help???

Dzięki wielkie!
K


----------



## LilianaB

Is the _wspominał_ here in the sense of _to mention _or _to remember_, _to recollect_? I would use Simple Past, then Past Perfect and then Simple Present or Simple Past. I think both are acceptable if this is something that is still true now. You could even use Simple Present as the tense of the first verb, if this is a sort of a book, or article summary.


----------



## guniang

LilianaB said:


> Is the _wspominał_ here in the sense of _to mention _or _to remember_, _to recollect_? I would use Simple Past, then Past Perfect and then Simple Present or Simple Past.




Liliana, so how should the sentence be like in your opinion? 
Yes, it is the sens to mention'.


----------



## LilianaB

He mentions (or says) that being subjected to dictatorship has taught him that fear deprives one (you) of the ability to see things the way they really are.


----------



## guniang

Thank you for your suggestion, Liliana


----------



## dreamlike

Wspominał strikes me as a continuous action, so I would go for something along the lines of:

He used to mention/say that the experience of war has taught him that fear deprives one of the ability to see things the way the really are.


----------



## guniang

dreamlike said:


> Wspominał strikes me as a continuous action, so I would go for something along the lines of:
> 
> He used to mention/say that the experience of war has taught him that fear deprives one of the ability to see things the way the really are.



I thought about 'he used to mention', but I chose present perfect in order to stress that the activity began in the past and is continued up to now (he is likely to mention it in future too). What do you think?


----------



## LilianaB

What is the sentence preceding this one?


----------



## dreamlike

guniang said:
			
		

> I thought about 'he used to mention', but I chose present perfect in order to stress that the activity began in the past and is continued up to now (he is likely to mention it in future too). What do you think?




Such being the case, I'd dismiss "used to" construction as inappropriate.


----------



## guniang

LilianaB said:


> What is the sentence preceding this one?



Prezydent Niemiec polemizuje też z rozpowszechnionym poczuciem  defetyzmu wobec europejskiego kryzysu.  Wspominał, że doświadczenie  dyktatury nauczyło go, że strach odbiera zdolność widzenia; sprawia, że  “widzimy bardzo mało i czyni małymi nasze serca”.


----------



## LilianaB

I would personally translate it as _he said _or _he has said_, not as _he has mentioned_, but it is of course up to you. _He made a remark_, would be another option. I feel that there is something wrong with the word _mention_ in this context.


----------



## guniang

LilianaB said:


> I would personally translate it as _he said _or _he has said_, not as _he has mentioned_, but it is of course up to you. _He made a remark_, would be another option. I feel that there is something wrong with the word _mention_ in this context.



You are right. How about '_He has recalled'_?


----------



## LilianaB

I would say _he has said_.


----------

